# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua gối đỡ BK-BF

## hieu_potter

Chào cả nhà.
Em cần mua một số gối đỡ BK-BF, cốt 17 li (khoản 10 bộ).
Bác nào có pm giúp em nhé! 0974.753.247
Thanks cả nhà!

----------


## Phongchi0354469966

> Chào cả nhà.
> Em cần mua một số gối đỡ BK-BF, cốt 17 li (khoản 10 bộ).
> Bác nào có pm giúp em nhé! 0974.753.247
> Thanks cả nhà!


 Em có gối đỡ nhé bác.
liên hệ em: 035.446.9966
em đã kết bạn zalo với bác. bác check tin nhắn em nhé.
(xin phép ad)

----------

